#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Recovery Techniques in database management system free notes pdf

## amitsharma957

1. If database has been damaged:

	Need to restore last backup copy of database and reapply updates of committed transactions using log file.

	2. If database is only inconsistent:

	- Need to undo changes that caused inconsistency. May also need to  redo some transactions to ensure updates reach secondary storage.
	- Do not need backup, but can restore database using before- and after-images in the log file.





  Similar Threads: Recovery Algorithm of ARIES in database management system free notes Log-Based Recovery in database management system free pdf notes Database Recovery in database management system pdf notes Optimistic Techniques in database management system free notes pdf Recovery from Deadlock in database management system free pdf

----------

